# Possible to do NCT without registration cert?



## who ru (21 Feb 2008)

hi all,

well i have my NCT test tomorrow, but unfortunately don't have my vehicle registration cert. i changed address 6 weeks ago and decided to fill in the change of address section on the back of the registration cert and posted it off to the Dept. of the Environment in Shannon - 3 and a half weeks ago!

still no sign of it - have tried ringing them but to no avail. i rang the dept of the environment in dublin as i couldn't get an answer in shannon. they informed me that the people in shannon do not take calls in the afternoon but in the morning time only. this week i phoned them on 5 seperate occasions but no answer, every time before midday. 

wondering where does this leave me now - can i still take the test? i can't legally prove the vehicle is mine without the cert i would have thought

any thoughts????????


----------



## SunshineSupe (21 Feb 2008)

No problems.  As long as the colour of the car and the model are the same as what NCT has on file, they won't even ask you for it. 

Had mine 2 weeks ago, and the only thing they wanted was my Laser card for the 49 euro test fee!


----------



## sidzer (21 Feb 2008)

I just did mine and nearly had a hernia trying to find the certs... After about 2 hours and every press turned inside out and several sharp words exchanged domestically I found it...

The follwing day I went to the test centre and all they wanted was the money - didn't ask for the dam thing - so hopefully u wont need it..

s


----------

